# Gary Tank Commander (Englanders see what you're missing)



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't know if anyone has been watching the current series of Gary Tank Commander on BBC Scotland but it's bloody brilliant - even better than the first series.

I've just watched last nights episode with the wife and we were both creasing ourselves laughing. Sgt Thomson was brilliant. I wasn't sure how they would beat last weeks Lady GaGa sketch but... Jai Ho ya Radges!

It's not shown down south but I believe you can get it on Sky channel 971 or on iplayer. If you've had experience of the forces I'm sure you'll love it but you might need subtitles though.

Greg Mchugh is a comedy genius. He's quite funny on twitter too @garytank.

Edit: It's on Mondays at 1035 and repeated on Saturdays I think.


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

:lol: Hullo Pizza Hut.....aye........it's me Garrrrry :lol:


----------



## Parlivus (Apr 17, 2010)

It'd be way better without the stupid "youtube" clips, the one with Osama claiming to be hide and seek world champion was good though.
Its pretty good though... Sgt Thomson is indeed a genius.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ive started watching this and find it really funny.

The sargeant guy is brilliant, gury is hilarious-the episode with the tanks was classic.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

The i-phone app is brilliant. 

I love the youtube clips - agreed the osamma ones are very funny.


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

@GARYTANK on the twitter ken!


----------



## M.M (Feb 28, 2009)

Ye canny disguise a bin lorry as tank!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I watched some of it but I did not get it at all.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Ross said:


> I watched some of it but I did not get it at all.


my thoughts exactly.i have watched about 4 of the videos on youtube and i couldnt find a laugh amongst them :tumbleweed:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

"Michel Roux, who's she"


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

"army pays alright eh, a mean we get mare than they do at gregs ken"


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

silverback said:


> my thoughts exactly.i have watched about 4 of the videos on youtube and i couldnt find a laugh amongst them :tumbleweed:


I felt the same when I watched it for around 10 mins the other night.


----------

